# Benadryl for withdrawal symptoms?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Has anyone taken Benadryl to alleviate the symtpoms of withdrawing from an antidepressant? How did it help you, and do you know why? Thanks,


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I have. It can help with the withdrawal from those anti-depressants which have anti-cholinergic properties. The withdrawal causes "cholinergic rebound," and Benadryl will help with that.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for your reply slacker. Looks like I might be going to the chemist to buy some Benadryl this week!Did you get diarrhoea from withdrawal? Did the Benadryl help with that? Thanks again,


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Loose stools for a day or so each time I decreased the dose, not really diarrhea. But diarrhea is extremely common with cholinergic rebound, if I didn't have such a screwed up GI tract the diarrhea would have been a problem. This was with Remeron, this won't happen with all A.D's. Not something I needed to medicate, by itself, but I took Benadryl for the Insomnia that the cholinergic rebound can and did cause. Helped this and the loose stools.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks Slacker


----------

